# African Blackwood with solid copper caps



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2013)

So I've posted this thing all over the internet today, but I couldn't forget about my wood barter friends!

It's African Blackwood with solid copper caps. The guy I made it for, makes legal moonshine stills, hence the copper caps. It'll be my last copper capped call, unless somebody wants to pay a ton! Hope y'all like it! 

Ps I put two pictures so y'all could see the grain!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2013)

Very Elegant !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow man! Just WOW! That is artwork....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet. One day i hope i can be that good. U the MAN:goodposting:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 10, 2013)

Andrew very nice !!!! Mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 10, 2013)

As I stated on another forum, OUTSTANDING!

If I was a duck I'd come to that call without it makin a sound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks woodman! I kind of went crazy posting it yesterday cause I have been sitting on it for over a month waiting for the new owner to get it!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------

